# einzelne punkte bearbeiten



## judith (8. April 2004)

hallo ich habe da mal eine frage, wie kann ich im illustrator einzelne punkte von einem von mir erstellten objekt bearbeiten, also ich verschieben und solche sachen so wie es im corel draw auch geht, da kann man jeden einzelnen punkt nehmen und mit ihm machen, was man will, aber im illustrator habe ich bisher nur rausbekommen, wie ich kurven verändern kann, aber das kann ja nicht alles sein, oder?

mfg Judith


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo Judith,

um einen Punkt nur einfach zu verschieben musst du das Direkt-Auswahl-Werkzeug (weißer Zeiger) benutzen. Möchtest du aber einen 
Ankerpunkt umwandeln, brauchst du dazu das Ankerpunkt -Konvertieren-Werkzeug
Das findest du über die Tastaturkombination UMSCH-Taste+C. Darüberhinaus
versteckt es sich noch im Flyout des Zeichenstiftwerkezugs (Taste P). Immer
wenn in der Werkzeugpalette unten rechts bei den Werkzeugen ein Häkchen 
befindet solltest du mit der Maus mal länger draufdrücken, dahinter verbergen
sich dann noch andere Werkezuge.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## judith (10. April 2004)

Hallo, danke für die antwort, aber das meinte ich leider nicht, diese tools kenne ich, ich möchte wissen, wie ich z.b. einen punkt nehme in meinem objekt und ihn z. b. von unten nach oben verschiebe, weil ich denke er hat nicht die richtige position.
vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand rat?

mfg judith


----------



## thoru (11. April 2004)

Hallo Judith

du kannst im Illustrator die Ankerpunkte nicht in dem Sinne
verschieben wie Ringe auf Schnur.
Wenn du der Meinung bist ein Punkt sei an der falschen Stelle 
dann wirst du schon das Pfadwerkzeug bemühen müssen. Du
fährst damit über den Pfad und neben dem Wekzeug sollte ein
Pluszeichen erscheinen. Wenn du jetzt klickst fügst du an dieser
Stelle des Pfades einen neuen Ankerpunkt zu.
Bewegst du das Pfadwerkzeug über einen bestehenden Anker-
punkt erscheint daneben ein Minuszeichen, klickst du jetzt mit
der Maus löscht du diesen Punkt.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

